# اين الماسنجر بتاعى



## milad hanna (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اعزائى بقسم الكمبيوترمن فضلكم انا عندى (اميل ) على الهوتميل وعلى الياهو ولكن ضاع الماسنجر الذى يخص الهوتميل ولست اعرف كيف استعيده


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ضاع ازاى يعنى ​


----------



## milad hanna (10 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزى كوكو مان كنت اذا فتحت الكمبيوتر اجد وسط الايقونات ايقونة للماسنجر هوتميل  ولكن الان لازم علشان اقرا السائل المرسلة لى اولا افتح جوجل ثم اكتب هوتميل ثم اضغط على sgin in  ثم اكتب اميلى وتفتح الرسائل بينما كان قبلا اذا ضغط على ايقونة الهوتميل كنت اختار بين فتح البريد او الماسنجر هل عندكم حل لعودة ايقونة الماسنجر الخاص بالهوتميل وشكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الحل سهل جدا 
انت هتمسح الماسنجر الموجود عندك من الكنترول بنل 
وتسطب البرنامج من جديد 
هترجع تانى الايقونه الالى قصدك عليها 
لوفى اى استفسار اعرضه وان شاء المسيح 
هرد عليك ​


----------



## milad hanna (10 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش اصل انا مش شاطر اوى فى الكمبيوتر  كيف نمسح المسنجر


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بصى يا غالى 


انت هتضغط على قايمة start وهتلاقى control panel اضغط عليها

هتفتحلك صفحة
هتلاقى فيها 
add and remove programme

افتحها

هتنزل تحت شوية هتلاقى الماسنجر بتاع الهوت ميل

هتعمل remove 

وتسطبة من اول وجديد وتتحل المشكلة معاك

واية استفسار احنا موجودين​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ولو ما عرفتش توصل للى شرحتة قلى وانا هجبلك شرح بالصور


----------



## milad hanna (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكى يا احلى ديانة وهانفز فورا الحل الذى اقترحتيه ومرة ثانية شكررررررررا


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو يا غالى 

انا تحت امرك فى اى طلب


----------

